# Orthodontics - Budapest or NI?



## AlastairSC (9 Jan 2006)

My son needs orthodontic treatment - a palatal arch to spread his upper jaw and allow adult teeth to come down into place correctly. 
In Budapest last week, we were quoted E200- E250 for the arch, plus about E30 for each adjustment. Fantastic price, of course - trouble is the return flights for two every 3-4 weeks for adjustment, time off work etc. expected duration is 2 years.

Having looked through the FAQs on this site, I've two questions....

1. Would it be more cost-effective to have this done in NI? (Higher initial costs, probably, but easier and cheaper adjustment trips). 

2. Can I get any of the Budapest costs back on tax here?

Advice welcome - we need to decide soon.

TIA


----------



## ribena (10 Jan 2006)

Have you tried going through the Health Board here? All children are entitled to free orthodontic treatment once they are still going to school (up to 6th year). I know there is probably a waiting list but when you're getting it for free....


----------



## CPAMG (10 Jan 2006)

2. Can I get any of the Budapest costs back on tax here?

Advice welcome - we need to decide soon

Got some work carried out in Budapest a few weeks ago (Crowns and a Root Canal - not Orthodontics though), and when I finished up they provided me with a signed MED2 form.  

Ortodontic work is covered in the list of treatments qualifying for tax relief and you should be able to claim for work carried out over there.


----------



## michaelm (11 Jan 2006)

AFAIK you can claim on a MED2 against work done outside the State.  IMHO you're at nothing thinking about Budapest for ortho treatment and forget the North unless you live near the border.  You'll probably need many many trips to see the ortho for appliance fittings and adjustments and to see a cleaning technician.  AFAIK there are long waiting lists to go public; if I were in your shoes I would go to the nearest ortho, have the work done privately, and claim on a MED2 (hopefully all at 42%).  According to my wife, the ortho in Naas is top.


----------



## Diziet (12 Jan 2006)

CPAMG said:
			
		

> 2. Can I get any of the Budapest costs back on tax here?
> 
> Advice welcome - we need to decide soon
> 
> ...


 
Can you let me know the dentist you used in Budapest and if you were satisfied with the work? I am considering this myself.

thanks,
Diziet


----------



## Guest127 (13 Jan 2006)

re the med 2. about 4 years ago my son needed a brace on his teeth for 2 years with a monthly check up and correction etc  .ortho in dundalk quoted £1400 spread over 14 months. I borrowed the lot from the cu paid the bill in one go. the first £100  was discounted by the revenue and I got back 1300X42p and was able to give the cu a reasonable lump back almost straight away. If you pay up front and get a med 2 the revenue may issue a refund straight away. I think when I did it April was the start of a new year and the med 2 might have been for March preceeding so maybe I was lucky.


----------



## nai (13 Jan 2006)

I wore braces for 1.5 years back in 95- 95 and I would definitly recommend against budapest / even NI. I was from Galway / going to college in Dublin and I ended up having to suffer alot of unecessary pain than if my ortho was just down the road. 

Keep in mind that every time they make an adjustment there is the potential for something to go wrong or need readjusting requiring an extra visit (this only happened twice - out of 16 visits).

At one point I had to get the whole top brace stripped off and reset because I cracked a tooth playing sports and needed a crown.

You should keep all this in mind - also my dad paid for my brace all within one tax year so he was able to maximise the tas rebate - taking the excess into account.

What price have you been quoted from a local ortho ?


----------



## ribena (13 Jan 2006)

I agree with nai.  I wore a brace myself and I couldn't have imagined flying out to Budapest any time I had a problem.  My son needs a brace.  I was quoted €3,500 from my local Orthodontist just over 2 years ago.  I rang the Health Board and asked to be seen.  He was seen quite quickly and was told he would go on the waiting list but that his mouth wasn't actually ready for it there and then anyway (other dentist was ready to plough ahead straight away).  It's nearly 2 years but my son was seen last week by Health Board, had his impressions taken and is going back in two weeks to get his brace fitted.  I was really impressed with Orthodontist and he told me that he's getting the brace at exactly the right time now, which I do believe because he was very slow getting every one of his teeth and losing them.


----------



## AlastairSC (14 Jan 2006)

Thanks to everyone for the advice. Great to get other's experiences. The need for unscheduled readjustment hadn't occurred to me. If anyone can recommend a good orthodontist in the Carlow-Kilkenny area (from personal experience) that'd be great. 

Diziet, we went to Dr Gyorgy Testics in SOS Dent on VI, Kiraly u 14, following a friend's recommendation. Open 24 hours!!
 S.O.S. Dent Fogorvosi Ker. Kft 1061 Király u. 14. (1) 2679602
Nice guy, very professional, speaks umpteen languages, absolutely no problems. Brought the family there and would recommend him. Other in our district listed here: 
[broken link removed] 
but no experience of them. 

Thanks again to all.


----------



## Diziet (16 Jan 2006)

AlastairSC said:
			
		

> Diziet, we went to Dr Gyorgy Testics in SOS Dent on VI, Kiraly u 14, following a friend's recommendation. Open 24 hours!!
> S.O.S. Dent Fogorvosi Ker. Kft 1061 Király u. 14. (1) 2679602
> Nice guy, very professional, speaks umpteen languages, absolutely no problems. Brought the family there and would recommend him. Other in our district listed here:
> [broken link removed]
> ...


----------



## ribena (16 Jan 2006)

Alastair, I went to an Orthodontist in Kilkenny. I'm sure his name was Power and he practised in Patrick Street (near the Castle).  It wasn't today or yesterday so I don't know if he is still there but my teeth are perfect.  All of my family had braces.  One of my sisters has very crooked teeth top and bottom now and another sister's teeth drifted to one side a few years after her treatment.  I definitely believe that you shouldn't start the treatment too young as a child's mouth isn't fully grown or ready for it.  Neither of my sisters went to the same guy as me by the way.


----------

